# Help With Buying Graphics Card!!!



## max_snyper (Nov 1, 2008)

HI Coming Straight To Question:
my problem is i want to buy a killer graphics solution for my rig(pci-e),my budget is around Rs.5000-8000, yes i game at resolution 1680*1050(med-high setting),can ne1 suggest me a pci express graphics cards from both camps(Ati-Nvidia). And dont worry for my rig config. its up-to-date. and will ati hd4830 will be good for my rig,wat will be its price when launched in india (mumbai)???????


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

I think 4830 will stutter at that resoltion.

get atleast Palit HD4850 for 9k.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 1, 2008)

you can go for xpertvision 9600 for 5.7k


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ would love to see how 9600 runs at FullHD


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> you can go for xpertvision 9600 for 5.7k


 
HD4830 > 9800GT > 9600GT


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanx Guys....I have zeroed My Search On Hd4830 I think It will satisfy my gaming needs
coz buying hd4850 will outrun my rig,
can u pls tell me hd4830's price in mumbai and where i cud purchase it from lamington rd????


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

max_snyper said:


> can u pls tell me hd4830's price in mumbai and where i cud purchase it from lamington rd????


 
6.5k...the Lamington Road is full computer house so u will get it max no shops...


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 1, 2008)

Thankx Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

always welcome.


----------



## toofan (Nov 1, 2008)

1680x1050 with HD 4830??????
What a choice.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^Whats wrong with it ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

You can play all the games at ultra high fps with HD4830 except Crysis.

I don't know what Crytek is thinking. Seems like they don't want to sell Crysis that much.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

No I was asking to toofan guy. He seems to be a little uncomfortable.


----------



## toofan (Nov 1, 2008)

Is it that much powerful? I don't think so.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

am also answer to him only


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Is it that much powerful? I don't think so.


.

You dont think so.... but it is. No offences but checkout some reviews.


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

max_snyper said:


> HI Coming Straight To Question:
> my problem is i want to buy a killer graphics solution for my rig(pci-e),my budget is around Rs.5000-8000, yes i game at resolution 1680*1050(med-high setting),can ne1 suggest me a pci express graphics cards from both camps(Ati-Nvidia). And dont worry for my rig config. its up-to-date. and will ati hd4830 will be good for my rig,wat will be its price when launched in india (mumbai)???????


WHAT!!!

HD4830 isn't equipped enough to handle that resolution, the bare minimum is a 9800GT @ 8.5k(now). ATI campus starts with HD4850 @ 9.5k(now).

I play in that resolution and I know it, and not just crysis, games upcoming in 2009-10 will kick the hell out of HD4830 @ 1680x1050, unless you can sacrifice some eye-candy and run everything @ medium/low, with no AA, and no AF.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 1, 2008)

Dudes why ru fighting....
Let me explain in india maximumgamers are budget gamers("WE SAVE WE BUY") 
thanx to "ATI" we are getting technology that is So much powerful but cheap.
But The problem is 1 yr from now everythings is gonna change we all are gonna Switch to Windows 7 which has DX11,games are gonna be built on that architechture,so wats the point in getting coslty products such as hd4850,hd4870,gt260, blah blah blah which support not more than Dx10,Dx10.1(which cost around 9.4k onwards) for less than 1 year.........
Investing in a cheap but powerful card in a sense is the right choice as if today(hd4830 Rs.6.5k-7.5)
which is able to play atleast all games at 1680*1050 (med-high) u save some amount of money  
and the life of these cards is less than 1 year so why invest in a costly card for so much less  time as the performance goes they are neck to neck 4-5 fps doesnt matter for a good gamer (not the hardcore gamers)


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

tkin said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> HD4830 isn't equipped enough to handle that resolution, the bare minimum is a 9800GT @ 8.5k(now). ATI campus starts with HD4850 @ 9.5k(now).
> 
> I play in that resolution and I know it, and not just crysis, games upcoming in 2009-10 will kick the hell out of HD4830 @ 1680x1050, unless you can sacrifice some eye-candy and run everything @ medium/low, with no AA, and no AF.



Dude. HD4xxx series is well knows for it's scalability and HD4830 is not an exception.

Why are looking into 2010. Even then, I think this card will be able to play games at mid resolution. How can you expect a 6k-7k card to play eveything at FullHD for decades. 

yes. I had already mentioned that HD4850 is a much better option for 9.5k but when if you are on a tight budget and can't go further than 7k, I don't see any reason to avoid HD4830.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 1, 2008)

tkin said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> HD4830 isn't equipped enough to handle that resolution, the bare minimum is a 9800GT @ 8.5k(now). ATI campus starts with HD4850 @ 9.5k(now).
> 
> I play in that resolution and I know it, and not just crysis, games upcoming in 2009-10 will kick the hell out of HD4830 @ 1680x1050, unless you can sacrifice some eye-candy and run everything @ medium/low, with no AA, and no AF.



Dude i have studied hd48xx series architecture several times and they are gonna last more than the nvidia, ati cards are better equipped with aa,af than nvidia even in 2009-10 they are gonna kick ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^No one can predict future. NVIDIA might come up with something innovative than ATi.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

^^
i think the Nvidia people have been sleepin since the ati 4xxx series came out....


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 1, 2008)

HAHAHA..... No They Knew After The Launch OF HD38xx Series last year Nvidia People Are Gonna Have Tough Time


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^HAHAHA....damn man soooo funny...ROFLMAO . And ya, HD3xxx series was sooo kick-ass, it beat all NVIDIA cards hahaha.


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

max_snyper said:


> Dudes why ru fighting....
> Let me explain in india maximumgamers are budget gamers("WE SAVE WE BUY")
> thanx to "ATI" we are getting technology that is So much powerful but cheap.
> But The problem is 1 yr from now everythings is gonna change we all are gonna Switch to Windows 7 which has DX11,games are gonna be built on that architechture,so wats the point in getting coslty products such as hd4850,hd4870,gt260, blah blah blah which support not more than Dx10,Dx10.1(which cost around 9.4k onwards) for less than 1 year.........
> ...


Are you kidding, DX10 came out 3yrs ago, you see any DX10 only games out there?
DX11 is dead, not before 2012-14, any game that supports DX10 now also supports DX9 pretty good and I for one haven't seen any difference in DX9 vs DX10 modes in those games, Crysis, Gears of War(forces AA off in DX9 mode, but doesn't support DX10 "effects"). So basically users having DX10 support are safe for 5-6yrs if the cards are powerfull enough.



KPower Mania said:


> ^^HAHAHA....damn man soooo funny...ROFLMAO . And ya, HD3xxx series was sooo kick-ass, it beat all NVIDIA cards hahaha.


Did it beat 8800GTX? 8800GT perhaps?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Dude learn to be sarcastic. I was making fun of that POS post. HD3870 didnt stand a chance against 8800GT leave alone the 8800GTX and Ultra lolz.

And ya, AFAIK Alan Wake will be the first DX10 only game.


----------



## tkin (Nov 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Dude learn to be sarcastic. I was making fun of that POS post. HD3870 didnt stand a chance against 8800GT leave alone the 8800GTX and Ultra lolz.
> 
> And ya, AFAIK Alan Wake will be the first DX10 only game.


If it ever comes out, somewhere I read a list of games that died out and Alan Wake was no 1, freakin game developers just ran out of budget perhaps


----------



## toofan (Nov 2, 2008)

So now where 4830 stands?

K_Mainiac: Can Dx10 games can be played in XP.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^HD4830 is better than 9600GT. And no, DX10 games cant be played on Vista. M$ monopoly you know .


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Dude learn to be sarcastic. I was making fun of that POS post. HD3870 didnt stand a chance against 8800GT leave alone the 8800GTX and Ultra lolz.
> 
> And ya, AFAIK Alan Wake will be the first DX10 only game.


0
I Didnt Mention That hd3870 killed all the nvidia cards,
i meant that ati at that time was in stronger positon because MS supported dx10.1 more than DX10(I was Talking Of The Tough Competition That Nvidia Never Expected From Ati Cause At that time ur so called 8800gt was ruling at a higher price point)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^You need some lessons. Go ask Mr.Google for it.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2008)

^^you know somtin i have been tracking down the progress of both the companies right from 2005->>>> you are the one who should  ask Mr.Google
IM not Green team supporter or red team I only go with the brands which are really good at making better products for consumer that matters the most....


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^HD4830 is better than 9600GT. And no, DX10 games cant be played on Vista. M$ monopoly you know .



dx 10 games  can't be played on vista....... what the hell


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by KPower Mania  View Post
^^HD4830 is better than 9600GT. And no, DX10 games cant be played on Vista. M$ monopoly you know .


I think he mixed up XP and Vista LOL.....


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

^
ya right


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 3, 2008)

Is 4830 available or yet to release? I cant find it on any site. Whats its price?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

7-8k


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> 7-8k


HEY CAN U SUGGEST A SPECIFIC SHOPS COZ I SEARCHED IN LAMINGTON RD(MUMBAI) AND COULDNT FIND ONE....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^It might have not reached retailers so wait for sometime.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2008)

max_snyper said:


> Dude i have studied hd48xx series architecture several times and they are gonna last more than the nvidia, ati cards are better equipped with aa,af than nvidia even in 2009-10 they are gonna kick ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That statement seems to be more of a fan based outcry rather than fact. nVidia was always ahead then ATI, and this is the first time they have outperformed nVidia with 48XX card. nVidia guys are no fools and obviously would not be sleeping....... expect a better product any time sooner. May be GTX 350.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not a fanboy either.....i only support the companys who work for consumers profit not for themselves.....nvidia is a good company no doubt about it but the problem is they are too selfpossessed that they think no one is better than them (ps.i know that 8800gt was a killer card last year) they dont have much option left for the consumer this year...produced mid-range cards that didnt had any effect on the market
(i was desperately waitin for dx10.1 card from nvidia but these guys dropped the idea of making one)
and in india market nvidia cards are too much high priced!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Tell me, what game supports DX10.1 ? And if any game supports, there hardly will be any difference. Please refrain from posting for a little while and checkout some good knowledgable articles. You sure are a fanboy and it shows. HD3870 was slower than 8800GT and was still priced higher . Same goes with all cards. Only this time around they are winning but there rumors of GTX350 and GTX380. Lets wait and watch. I hope both companies come up with something new as I aint fanboy kinda person (I was though). In the end, its us who are gonna benifit.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2008)

^^YA U said it right it is gonna be us who are going to get the benefit 
and second thing currently i 'm using 8600gt 512mb bought it last year 
now i think i'm dupped coz the performance u can see now-a-days its just the anger that it has comeup 
why doesnt nvidia com up wit good cards like 8800gt ones (I KNOW NVIDIA IS PUMPING ALL THE FUNDS INTO DX11 ARCHITECTURE WHICH IS DUE IN 2010-11)
and i was talking bout last years war of dx10-dx10.1 (then was 9 series into the making)
and for ur kind info  i usually refer anandtech,guru3d,techtree,neoseeker..etc for articles


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^The wrong one was you. Why in the first place did you buy a 512MB GDDr2 card when its 256MB GDDR3 brethren easily outperforms it. And dude, you seriously need some online reference. Atleast read reviews before blindly buying something.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2008)

^^did u saw the prices at that time 2007-start 2008 256mb ddr3 card costs where too much up  it was better to sacrifice some performance than to sacrifice scalability issues

By The Way Why Are We Fighting Let Nvidia-ati Do The Talking We Will Get The Fruits For Sure


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2008)

Peace Bro.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^HD4830 is better than 9600GT. And no, DX10 games cant be played on Vista. M$ monopoly you know .



I think you meant cant be played on *XP*. BTW most DX10 games are backward compatible and so all can be played on XP with DX9. infact many users have reported better experience on XP DX9 rather on Vista DX10


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Yup, it was a horrible typo.... and ya thats why I changed back to XP for gaming.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ ya xp is by far the most compatible os present 
And do u know when will xp be officially declared unsupported by MS??
there were rumors bout dx10 support for xp is true??????


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2008)

max_snyper said:


> ^^ ya xp is by far the most compatible os present
> And do u know when will xp be officially declared unsupported by MS??
> there were rumors bout dx10 support for xp is true??????



MS has increased its support for xp till 2014. can you believe it?
By that time vista would be deep under his own grave.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2008)

Actually we cannot trust MS I think speculation is right vista cannot cross sales with xp
then xp stands to be clear  winner between VISTA and XP for now!!!!!!!
Will they add support for dx10 in xp ?????


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> MS has increased its support for xp till 2014. can you believe it?
> By that time vista would be deep under his own grave.


 
I think vista will bcome same as windows ME...(crap OS)


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2008)

personally I have not faced any problem as such with Vista, its a resource hog and so for people with slightly meek system might not enjoy vista, but AFA crashes, hangs, stability is concerned Vista is rock solid very competitive to XP if not better, and with frequent updates, drivers and all application support vista for me is becoming a pleasure to use. 
XP and Vista both x64 is the best Dual Boot combination for me till now.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ i'm too a vista user problem is though my vista is updated frequently whenever updates r given ,
it is too open for the intruder(got tonnes of viruses,adwares .etc on my system) apart having Defender and antivirus,anti-spammer this was problem wit xp way back in 2002-2003 but now atleast its more secure  vista will become better wit updates but for now its not stable....


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 3, 2008)

max_snyper said:


> ^^ i'm too a vista user problem is though my vista is updated frequently whenever updates r given ,
> it is too open for the intruder(got tonnes of viruses,adwares .etc on my system) apart having Defender and antivirus,anti-spammer this was problem wit xp way back in 2002-2003 but now atleast its more secure  vista will become better wit updates but for now its not stable....


I think you are tech guru but why you having such problems


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2008)

Actually vista may survive but only if MS does something serious about it. 
they are planning for windows 7 means vista would be lost and at the same time they are supporting XP so there is no hope left for Vista. 
Inspite of developing Windows 7 they would have concentrated more on Vista. Vista has most of the things we need. It just need some software support.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Most softwares support Vista. NP with that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

VISTA is in oblivion, Windows 7 is replacing it.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2008)

actually i had vista in 2007 due its unpredictive nature i switched back to xp
were u complemeting or pulling legs...
by the way i m not a techie but i read all sorts of aritcles related to comp. hardware.


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Tell me, what game supports DX10.1 ? And if any game supports, there hardly will be any difference. Please refrain from posting for a little while and checkout some good knowledgable articles. You sure are a fanboy and it shows. HD3870 was slower than 8800GT and was still priced higher . Same goes with all cards. Only this time around they are winning but there rumors of GTX350 and GTX380. Lets wait and watch. I hope both companies come up with something new as I aint fanboy kinda person (I was though). In the end, its us who are gonna benifit.


There's GTX280+(55nm) on the way, with huge clock speeds,
GTX280 on steroids



max_snyper said:


> ^^ ya xp is by far the most compatible os present
> And do u know when will xp be officially declared unsupported by MS??
> there were rumors bout dx10 support for xp is true??????


Look here;
*support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?LN=en-us&p1=3223&x=14&y=15



toofan.is.back said:


> MS has increased its support for xp till 2014. can you believe it?
> By that time vista would be deep under his own grave.


No, official support ends 2009, after that extended support till 2014, means no more updates or patches.

Better get ready to switch to vista, windows 7 is still a long way. 

I have used vista(on XP now) and its extremely stable, definitly more stable than XP, apart from a lot of customizations and UAC problem its easier to navigate and has more eye candy.


----------



## toofan (Nov 4, 2008)

@tkin you did not bought the October/08 digit that's why you said so but friend you can borrow it and go through the Editorial Section. 
I would have emailed that page to you but its illegal.(someone will be fried by this)


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 4, 2008)

max_snyper said:


> actually i had vista in 2007 due its unpredictive nature i switched back to xp
> were u complemeting or pulling legs...
> by the way i m not a techie but i read all sorts of aritcles related to comp. hardware.


I'm complementing you, I thought you are tech guru. But i hadn't know you are like me


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ Dude Im a Techie Not The Guru


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> @tkin you did not bought the October/08 digit that's why you said so but friend you can borrow it and go through the Editorial Section.
> I would have emailed that page to you but its illegal.(someone will be fried by this)


Its O.K, my college keeps Digit, check it out later.


----------

